# Going to Paris in Sept for a week and Thailand in November



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2019)

After too much travel in the latter half of 2018, I am holding off until this Fall for any more.

I expect to be in Paris for a week in September and in Thailand/Laos for 2-3 weeks later in  2019 or early 2020.

If anyone has lunch, dinner time free, in Thailand I will be going north from Bangkok to Chiang Mai or Chiang Rai then taking the International bus to Luang Namtha and making a loop to Luang Prabang.


----------

